# Reformed Theological Seminary - Charlotte



## Soli Deo Gloria (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me some information and thoughts on Reformed Theological Seminary in Charlotte. I am currently considering their DMin program and was just curious about what the reputation of RTS-Charlotte is.

I was also wondering if a Reformed Baptist (for now at least) would feel welcome there or a little out of place?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know about the quality of the DMin program, but I had several Baptist friends who attended there, and all of them had a very positive experience. I believe that one of the professors (James Anderson) is a Baptist.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a very good friend who is one class away from finishing the coursework for his DMin there. He got in under the (now cancelled, I believe) emphasis in Reformed Theology.


----------



## Soli Deo Gloria (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you Charlie...that is good to hear.

Ben, has your friend enjoyed the program and his time at RTS? The current emphasis at RTS-Charlotte is Church Revitalization. However, one can choose to just pursue the general DMin and select any 4 electives plus the four required courses.

btw, I believe we were in a class together at SBTS. I graduated from SBTS in Dec. 2008. Did you take Brand's course on Augustine?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 22, 2011)

Soli Deo Gloria said:


> Thank you Charlie...that is good to hear.
> 
> Ben, has your friend enjoyed the program and his time at RTS? The current emphasis at RTS-Charlotte is Church Revitalization. However, one can choose to just pursue the general DMin and select any 4 electives plus the four required courses.
> 
> btw, I believe we were in a class together at SBTS. I graduated from SBTS in Dec. 2008. Did you take Brand's course on Augustine?



My friend has thoroughly enjoyed his time at RTS. 

Yes, I took the course on Augustine... back in '05 I think. I don't remember you at all though. I must have made quite... an impression... for you to remember me over 6 years later.


----------



## Soli Deo Gloria (Dec 22, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> My friend has thoroughly enjoyed his time at RTS.
> 
> Yes, I took the course on Augustine... back in '05 I think. I don't remember you at all though. I must have made quite... an impression... for you to remember me over 6 years later.



That is good to know that about your friend. Thanks.

As for remembering you, I've been reading these boards for years (since around the time I was taking that course at Southern). I don't post that much but I've read some of your posts in the past and recognized you back around then as someone who was in the class.

Blessings to you and your ministry brother.


----------

